# NY Philharmonic



## h1478971 (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.wqxr.org/#/blogs/wqxr-blog/2012/jan/11/wild-night-philharmonic-after-phone-interruption/

Great show at the NY Philharmonic. Read


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Bravo, Gilbert. He should have yanked it out of the owner's hands and stomped on it!


----------

